# Unicode?



## Membre supprimé 2 (13 Mars 2000)

Pourquoi donc dans le menu clavier les options "unicode" ("entrée unicode hex." et "Romain étendu Universel") ne sont jamais actives?

J'ai abandonné" mon 7.6 et ai donc acheté OS9 pour avoir accès à l'unicode, et je n'y ai pas! Je suis inscrit sur un newsgroup qui ne marche qu'à l'unicode (sujet: langue grecque classique). Je suis le seul sur Mac et aussi le seul à ne pas pouvoir ni lire ni écrire à la fois en romain et en grec -tous les autres y arrivent sous Windows...

Enfin, ce kit langues étrangères semble bien, mais la lacune du grec -même moderne!- parmi celles-ci fait cruellement défaut! Je suis frustré!

Quelqu'un a-t-il une solution pour participer à ce forum nzn.fr.langue.grecque à armes égales avec les utilisateurs de Windows?

Merci
Didier

------------------


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (13 Mars 2000)

en attendant mieux, la solution est peut-être de passer par Virtual PC 3.0. On peut surfer, il reprend tout de la connexion et il y aura la langue en question. Par ailleurs peut-être contacter Apple en français (par mail) pour savoir ou même l'assistance, ils sont souvent peu au courant mais on en sait jamais


----------

